# stretch goal kiddie items



## Gruntilda (Dec 3, 2017)

Well... apparently the kiddie rug is not considered a kiddie item when it comes to fullfilling this stretch goal.  I guess that means none of the rugs count in any of the other stretch goals - bummer.


----------



## Deathamabob (Dec 3, 2017)

I used the Kiddie Rug to fulfill the stretch goal. Did you have all 4 items out at the same time?


----------



## Gruntilda (Dec 4, 2017)

Yes I did.  But I will go and try again since it worked for you.


----------



## LunarMako (Dec 4, 2017)

Pretty sure it worked for me too. Using the same items twice won't work though. You can't use two Kiddie beds for example. I tried that with the sleek stretch goal (by using two sleek chairs), and it didn't work. My sleek and kiddie stretch took me the longest actually, because I didn't have enough items for a while to complete it.


----------

